

Show HN: BigBangJobs - helps you find great mobile app developers - alincatalin0199
http://www.bigbangjobs.info

======
dougbarrett
Some notes:

\- When you go to "Apply as a Developer" the title is "Apply as a Designer"
then the copy says "Apply as a Developer" \- When you're on the "Apply as a
Developer/Designer" page, the "Post a Job" button gets squished.

    
    
      - Also on that page, none of the modal windows display.
    

\- I'm a developer, but I'm curious...how are you handling payments? Are they
wiring money? Why do you have to approve projects if they are willing to pay
$100 for you to find a developer?

\- There's an error on line 156 in the wufoo.js file.

\- The bottom says "Apply as a Designer" but it goes to the same page as
"Apply as a Developer". There is a big difference between the two :)

\- I don't mean to be rude, but is English your first language? From reading
through the copy on the site, and your blog, I found a lot of grammatical
errors (I'm not saying I'm perfect, nobody is perfect). I'd go on fiverr or
have someone just proof your site, it's worth it. I always have a friend
double check stuff for me :)

It looks cool though. I found your post for the fact you asked in another
thread if anyone knows any mobile app developers. I'd probably delete that
thread, because it makes you look like a recruiter that's just getting
started.

Good luck!

------
alincatalin0199
Hi everyone! I'm the guy who developed BigBangJobs - so please feel free to
ask anything if you have any questions!

Also any feedback is very much appreciated!

P.S. Also - I have a big discount for all the HN readers! So feel free to
contact me ;)

Cheers!

~~~
soneill
First Thought: As an FYI, the site doesn't seem to display correctly on the
computer I'm using. Using IE9, everything seems to be stacking on top of each
other (I'm guessing the black area is supposed to be below all the little
squares and there shouldn't just be a big green mess in the middle of the
screen).

Second Thought: Not sure how I feel about the pop-ups for "About", "Contact",
etc. Maybe it's just me, but I'd much prefer those as links to actual pages.

Third Thought: Total nitpick, but spell check brother! In "How It Works", the
first thing my eye was drawn towards was "recomendations". In the same
section, I'd suggest losing some of the italics (maybe keep it for the _hint_
).

~~~
soneill
Not intended to be overly harsh. I like the idea, those are just my immediate
thoughts as a potential user.

~~~
alincatalin0199
Not a problem! Thank you for your honest opinion! Related to the IE problem -
I've developed the site with focus only on Firefox and Chrome (I wanted to
build a simple prototype fast) I'll keep your recommendations in mind! Thanks!

